# [ISP3] Planung vServer



## Quest (27. Juli 2009)

Ich hab da etwas in Erinnerung, dass ISP3 irgendwann auch in der Lage sein soll vServer der Kunden mit openVZ zu verwalten.
Das Server-Configflag "vServer" weist ja auch schon darauf hin.
Ich werde in letzter Zeit des öfteren von Kunden gefragt, ob ich ihnen einen vServer stellen kann. Deshalb wollte ich mal nachfragen ob es schon einen ungefähren (nicht verbindlichen) Plan gibt wann oder in welcher Version es soweit sein soll.
Ich stehe eben vor der Entscheidung, ob ich darauf warte oder ob ich auf eigene Faust erst mal openVZ installiere und verwalte.


----------



## Till (27. Juli 2009)

Also bius jetzt gibt es da noch keinen Termin dafür. Bei den "großen" features für die nächsten Versionen würde ich die Reihenfolge im Moment in etwa so sehen:

- Support für Dovecot
- Support für Bind
- Support für lighty und / oder nginx
- Support für vserver
- Rechnungsmodul

aber bis wann da nun was fertig wird, kann ich schwer sagen. Hängt halt auch immer davon ab wer bei dem Projekt Zeit hat mit zu arbeiten, denn wenn ich alles alleine schreibe dauert es natürlich länger.


----------

